# Can Anyone ID This



## jaybird0827 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can any of you nature experts tell what species this snake is?

My brother-in-law found this on their property. They were wondering if it might be a copperhead (common in that area) but I question that because I'm not seeing the "hourglass" pattern.

???


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 9, 2007)

Wouldn't have another pic showing it's head would you?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 9, 2007)

Coral snake? Or there's another that looks similar but isn't as deadly.


----------



## Answerman (Oct 9, 2007)

It’s definitely not a Coral Snake, my guess is that it is a kind of water snake. It could be a copperhead since that looks like it is within the color variation of the copperhead species.

James is right, we need a head shot to give you a positive identification.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks kind of like a dead snake.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Looks kind of like a dead snake.





I've been thinking the same thing all day....

I would have said that great minds think alike, but my mind is not fit to untie the shoes of Pastor Doug's mind.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't know but the Copper heads around here are darker colored. They aren't orange and red. They are greyish, brownish, and copper colored more than orange and red.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 9, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks kind of like a dead snake.
> ...



Believe me, James, there's not a whole lot to untie! Sometimes I feel like my mind is barefoot.

BTW, I thought about the dead snake comment when I first saw it, but it took me about 3 hours to decide to finally put it in.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Oct 9, 2007)

It appears to be belly up but my guess is a corn snake??


----------



## Answerman (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't be a corn snake, corn snakes have smooth, shiny scales, this one has keeled scales. It is a little dark for a copperhead though.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 9, 2007)

This is definitely NOT a copperhead. I have seen many of them, and it doesn't resemble it in anyway. Where does your brother live?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I don't konw...maybe it got roughed up in a fight and now isn't smooth! 




Answerman said:


> Can't be a corn snake, corn snakes have smooth, shiny scales, this one has keeled scales. It is a little dark for a copperhead though.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Oct 9, 2007)

Red Racer?


----------



## Answerman (Oct 9, 2007)

If you can't supply a picture with the head, I will go home and look it up in some of the snake books that I have in my library. And as J Baldwin asked, a city and state where it was found would be nice. This is kinda fun, like solving a mystery.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 9, 2007)

After some further checking, I think Beth Ellen is most likely correct. Also, it looks like red racer and corn snake are related. And corn snakes are native to the area where the photo was taken (coastal SC).

Good copperhead photo BTW Credo.

_JJS_


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 9, 2007)

Corn snake is my uneducated guess...


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 9, 2007)

Corn snakes are black and white on the belly (at least the ones around here upstate SC). I would vote for the red racer.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Oct 9, 2007)

*Looked kinda like an ear of indian corn to me....*






Close?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 10, 2007)

Maize, perhaps?


----------



## Answerman (Oct 10, 2007)

My guess is a banded water snake. Here are some links to some pictures.

Florida Banded Water Snake [Nerodia fasciata pictiventris]

Banded Water Snake

Banded Water Snake images

http://www.audubon.org/local/sanctuary/beidler/education/images/banded_water_snake2.jpg

http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/images/snakebandedground01.jpg

http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/images/snakebandedground03.jpg

http://www.audubon.org/local/sanctuary/beidler/education/images/banded water031401.jpg

Banded Watersnake

Banded Water Snake - North Carolina

Water Snakes


----------



## Scott Opalsky (Oct 10, 2007)

You must be kidding!


----------

